# Fertigteiche wie verbinden?



## Der Leser (5. Juni 2010)

Guten Tag liebe Garteich-Freunde,

bevor die Frage kommt; ja, ich habe die Suche-Funktion benutzt. Um einen Entschluss zu treffen, hat es jedoch noch nicht gereicht.

*Zu meiner Person.*
Mein Nick-Name sagt es aus. Ich lese mehr als dass ich mich hier im Forum äußere. Dafür reicht mein Wissen mit Sicherheit noch nicht aus.

*Zum Problem.*
Ich habe einen 6-7 Meter langen Bachlauf. Er mündet in einem Quellbecken und fließt von dort über zwei Stufen in einen 500 l PE Fertigteich. Dieser Fertigteich war von Anfang an nur als Wasserreservoir gedacht.
Als Pumpe kommt eine Heissner AQUA CRAFT Filter-Bachlaufpumpe P 6600 zum Einsatz.
Es funktioniert alles tadellos. Die Pflanzen im 500l Becken gedeihten prächtig. Glasklares Wasser, keine Algen usw. Irgendwann kam jemand auf die Idee in das Becken 4 Minigoldfische zu setzen. Immer noch alles in Ordnung, ich fand Gefallen daran.

Den starken Winter haben alle Fische, nun alle schon bis zu 10 cm groß, gut überlebt. Für mich ein Wunder. Bei 50 cm Tiefe, ohne "Eisfreihalter" oder ähnliches.
Da ich es nicht wieder dem Zufall überlassen möchte, dass die 4 Fische den Winter überleben, ich zudem Mitleid mit den Fischen im kleinen Becken habe, musste eine anderes Becken her.

Ein richtiger schöner Teich scheidet bei mir im Garten auf Grund der Größe aus. Also habe ich mir in der Bucht ein GFK Fertigbecken in der Größ 320 x 240 x 80 cm für 80 Euro ersteigert. Das Becken ist dicht und sieht tadellos aus. Ich meine ein Schnäppchen.

Wie integriere ich jedoch das neue Becken? Hier bitte ich um Eure Mithilfe!

*Als Zusatzinfo.*
Ich habe bislang keinen Filter im Einsatz und möchte auch keinen anschließen. Das Wasser ist auch so glasklar, viele Planzen halt. Weitere Fische sind in dem neuen Teich nicht geplant. Der Wasserlauf wird nicht regelmäßig betrieben. Im Wasserlauf bleibt das Wasser, auch wenn die Pumpe nicht im Betrieb ist, stehen.

*
Möglichkeit 1:*
Das 500l Becken fliegt raus. An der Stelle das neue Becken. Kreislauf: mit der Pumpe über den Bachlauf zurück in den Teich. Keine Filterung.

*Möglichtkeit 2:*
Siehe Skizze. Das 500 l Becken ist Teich 1. Die Pumpe befindet sich im neuen Teich. Das Wasser wird in das Quellbecken gepumt, von dort über den Bachlauf in den alten 500l Teich. Über eine Verbindung wird das Wasser in den 2. Teich geleitet. Teich 1 dient somit als "Klär-/Pflanzenteich", die 4 Fische sind im Teich 2.

*Die Teichverbindung:*
a) Beide Becken auf gleichem Niveau, Flansche unter der Wasseroberfläche mit einem 100er Rohr. Solte dicht zu bekommen sein.

*Reicht das 100er Rohr bei der Pumpe mit 6000 l aus??* Oder läuft mir noch einiger Zeit Teich 1 über?

b) Beide Becken auf gleichem Niveau. Einschnitte im GFK und PE Teich. So eine Art "Kanalverbindung". Habe ich eine Chance diese Verbindung dicht zu bekommen"

Ich sehe schon, dass ich viel zu viel geschrieben habe. Vielleicht macht sie jemand die Mühe und liest alles durch.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße aus Südniedersachsen.

Rainer


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fertigteiche wie verbinden?*

Ich hab alles durchgelesen - kann dir aber dennoch leider nicht helfen , weil ich von Technik keine Ahnung habe.
Aber trotzdem herzlich willkommen bei der "schreibenden" Zunft der Foris hier!

Ist doch gar nicht so schlimm, gell? Viel Spaß weiterhin - du wirst das schon machen, hier melden sich sicher einige, die dir helfen können.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fertigteiche wie verbinden?*

..natürlich Möglichkeit 2. den neuer teich 3-4cm tiefer einbauen,aus der oberen Teichschale die breite wie gewünscht eben 3cm tief ausschneiden dazwischen mit erdfeuchten Beton einen Bachlauf formen und mit Folie auslegen.bei beiden Teichschalen schön anschleifen und reinigen,und die Folie dann schön mit Innotec ankleben. aber die Folie min. 6-8cm auf die Becken kleben und schön vollflächig. die Kanten die dabei entstehen auch noch anfummeln mit Innotec. das sollte halten. kannst die Becken auch dichter  zusammenstellen, die Ausschnitttiefe im ersten Becken ist aber gleich tief zu machen.denke aber es werden sich noch andere zu Wort melden,wenn sie dann wieder drin sind


----------



## Der Leser (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fertigteiche wie verbinden?*

Vielen Dank für die beiden Antworten 

Vermutlich ist mein Problem zu klein, um weitere Meinungen zu hören. Vielleicht habe ich auch die Frage falsch gestellt.

Rainer


----------



## Mercedesfreund (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fertigteiche wie verbinden?*

wo wohnst Du denn? in meiner Nähe?..hab schon Bockenem..


----------

